# Strong gas smell morning after use



## T3rraN0va

Hey everyone! I just picked up a used MTD/Yard Machines snowblower, and after firing it up last night, it smells heavily of gas this morning.


I can try and find the model # when i get home this afternoon, but I uploaded some pictures of it for now.


It doesn't appear to be leaking any gas that i can tell, but maybe i'm not looking in the correct places. I don't know a ton about snowblowers or engines. The person I bought it from said the carburetor and fuel lines have all been replaced.



Thank you for any advice you have!


----------



## Dannoman

Check to make sure the gas cap is on tight? Look to see all the fuel lines are secure and not dripping. Could be the little push valve to drain gas under the carb bowl is stuck in the open position. Or maybe you spilled some gas when you fired it up last night.


----------



## T3rraN0va

I will check all of those things again.


Do carbs have any kind of "break-in" period or anything like that? Someone i know mentioned it could be because it really hasn't been run at all since the carb and fuel lines were replaced.


----------



## tlshawks

If the machine is dry at the moment (no snow melting from it), I'd take a couple paper towels and put one under the heater box on the left side and one under the gas tank on the right side.

Also, shut off the fuel after running. Say for example that the float bowl is stuck open, or you have a fuel line leak after the tank, shutting off the gas can limit the leaking.

Anyway...leaks can be a "slow drip" type thing...say a drop every 15 minutes. Putting something that can show this is occurring (and where) is how I would approach it.

My blower Bill in my sig/avatar, I rebuilt the carb and installed new fuel line/fittings last February and it ran fantastic. However, it developed a very slow leak come October with a tiny little o-ring on the high speed screw. I didn't catch what machine in my shed was leaking (I had something like 7 gas powered machine in the shed) until I put a paper towel under all the carbs of all the machines.

Came back out the next morning, Bill's towel under the carb was stained from fuel slowly leaking out.


----------



## JLawrence08648

If you don't have a shut off valve under the gas tank, install one. You only need a scissors and a pliers. Though it has a new carburetor does not mean it's functioning correctly. Behind the black box is the carburetor. Look under the carb for fuel wetness. Use a Kleenex to check. It is a very old machine but still should work well. Because it's only a 5hp pushing a 24" width, use high rpms and 1st gear, go slow. You may want to drain the gas to ensure your gas is fresh.


----------



## T3rraN0va

I will definitely do some more checking for leaks since it is still dry and in the garage at the moment.


Is it safe to run the tank dry and let it sit that way and only fuel it for as much as i need to use it?


----------



## tlshawks

Middle image shows a plastic turn shut-off.

Those have a history of leaking too. Think it was RedOctobyr that was having issues with a bunch of them he bought recently.


----------



## T3rraN0va

tlshawks said:


> Middle image shows a plastic turn shut-off.
> 
> Those have a history of leaking too. Think it was RedOctobyr that was having issues with a bunch of them he bought recently.



I will try that and see if that leaks too, thanks!


----------



## JLawrence08648

tlshawks said:


> Middle image shows a plastic turn shut-off.
> 
> Those have a history of leaking too. Think it was RedOctobyr that was having issues with a bunch of them he bought recently.


I saw something but wasn't sure. I went back after your post and enlarged the pic with my finger and clearly saw it. At my age I'm still getting use to this smart phone tablet technology about using your fingers to enlarge things. My desktop still has XP from only a few years ago when someone gave me his used computer and for years I used Win2000.


----------



## cranman

Lot of times the gas can is left open and smell up the shed/garage and the blower gets the blame.


----------



## gibbs296

I think a bunch of us have had problems with the plastic shutoffs. Buying a name brand seems to be the way to go vs the 3 or 4 for $5 on ebay. Look the same but don't work well at all.


----------



## tlshawks

JLawrence08648 said:


> I saw something but wasn't sure. I went back after your post and enlarged the pic with my finger and clearly saw it. At my age I'm still getting use to this smart phone tablet technology about using your fingers to enlarge things. My desktop still has XP from only a few years ago when someone gave me his used computer and for years I used Win2000.


No worries. Heck, it makes me want to give you one of my 5 computers I own  One I rarely use, W7 OS, but I keep the updates fresh on it just in case. It's nearly 10 years old, but still runs like a champ!

I've never used my phone or tablet for this site for that very reason (screen size).


----------



## dubzino

T3rraN0va said:


> Hey everyone! I just picked up a used MTD/Yard Machines snowblower, and after firing it up last night, it smells heavily of gas this morning.
> 
> 
> I can try and find the model # when i get home this afternoon, but I uploaded some pictures of it for now.
> 
> 
> It doesn't appear to be leaking any gas that i can tell, but maybe i'm not looking in the correct places. I don't know a ton about snowblowers or engines. The person I bought it from said the carburetor and fuel lines have all been replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for any advice you have!


That things in fabulous condition for the year it looks. Nice find!


----------

